# 2 Subwoofers on one computer?



## heydockyle

Is it possible to hook 2 subwoofers up to one computer?

I have a dell 5650 5.1 system now and it sounds good, but I want some more bass.


----------



## konzerte

heydockyle said:


> Is it possible to hook 2 subwoofers up to one computer?
> 
> I have a dell 5650 5.1 system now and it sounds good, but I want some more bass.



IMO it's better to buy a better one than to plug two...

but i've seen 2 subwoofers on a pc.. but don't know how they did it  .... so it's google time...


----------



## heydockyle

I tried to google it, couldn't find anything.

I am going to buy a better one, but why waste the one I have?
I think I am just going to put it on the other side of the room so it sounds better.


----------



## whatthehuh

Its easy, you just have to buy a signal splitter plug ( looks like a Y and has one female plug in 2 male plugs out) then run one to each sub. You'll also need 2 more signal cords each with a male and female plug to come off the splitter to sub.


----------



## paratwa

Having 2 subwoofers in a small room is a waste. Only if you have a very large room would you need 2.

Low frequency harmonics travel a long way and it is the placement of the woofer that is the most important thing to consider. The corner of a room is the best, with the subwoofer placed so that it angles against the corner facing out towards the room. Make sure there are no items in front or near the subs that will soak up the sound waves.

If you do use 2 sub's, then you do not want them pointing at each other, since the sound waves would cancel each other out and create standing sound waves. And 1 of the subs should be set at 80hz and the other at 180hz, that way you get the best low frequency across the band with out making either sub work very hard.

If you are going to use 2 woofers connected to a computer, make sure both of them are powered sub's. Meaning that they have their own amplifiers built in. So you will have to make sure there is a power plug near by.


----------



## heydockyle

whatthehuh said:


> Its easy, you just have to buy a signal splitter plug ( looks like a Y and has one female plug in 2 male plugs out) then run one to each sub. You'll also need 2 more signal cords each with a male and female plug to come off the splitter to sub.



Should I make sure the back of the sub has something? I am looking at a Harmon Kardon one and it has 1 hole. It is a hole where you would plug in, and then plug the other side in the splitter.


So basically I would have a splitter, plug it into my computer. Then plug my current 5.1 system into one hole of the splitter, and then the cable from the other sub into the other hole of the splitter, right?


----------



## whatthehuh

You just take your main sub out line and split it. Some subs have an output, if thats the case just link the two, line in/out from sub 1 to line in on the 2 nd.


----------



## heydockyle

Nope... Mine has plug ins for the 4 speakers, a wire going to the computer. And the plugin for the control center.


----------



## heydockyle

whatthehuh said:


> You just take your main sub out line and split it. Some subs have an output, if thats the case just link the two, line in/out from sub 1 to line in on the 2 nd.




I will get one and get it to works, thanks for all the help.


----------



## Motoxrdude

Why dont you just buy anothing set of speakers with a sub and then just split the output of the comp? Don't run another sub off the amp you already have, it will overload it and sound like s***t.


----------



## heydockyle

Both subs have built in amps.

I was thinking about buying another 5.1 system and having like a 10.2 so idk.


----------



## konzerte

heydockyle said:


> I was thinking about buying another 5.1 system and having like a 10.2 so idk.



are you deaf??? 

when you have that 10.2 (but it will still be 5.1 channels) tell us how it sounds....


----------



## whatthehuh

You'll probably be alot happier investing that money into a 5.1 or even better a 7.1 amplifier or reciever and capable speakers and bigger sub and running everything through that. Subs are one thing, I would'nt double up on all of the speakers.


----------

